# Lights out to be a movie



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet, just found this, will be doing more research.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Someone posted a link to the big firefight scene with the cast out former Marine and his group several months ago. I've sense finally read the book and hope they actually finish the movie. Interestingly, the 299 Days saga is attempting to make a movie trilogy as well.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Would love to see this project go through.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

and I'm still waiting for scarecrow to become a movie


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Good book, Hope they don't rune it by making a cheap movie. 

MOLON LABE


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I posted the link to that site here months ago. Since then, the producers have not contacted the volunteers in Georgia even once. How can that ever be a movie if they solicit for help and then don't even contact volunteers?

BTW, they did have impressive scenes from parts of the movie that were finished back when I first posted the link.


----------

